# Mulberry/Blueberry soap cut



## NancyRogers (Apr 22, 2010)

I still cannot figure out how to get purple.  *sigh*


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm sorry it didn't turn out the way you envisioned... 

http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=70&page=2 (neon purple)
http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=492&page=7 (grape pop)


----------



## NancyRogers (Apr 22, 2010)

I have tried the Grape Pop and it's not working with my recipes, but that neon looks interesting.  I think I'll be placing an order soon.  Thanks!


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmm... I get a really pretty purple with the blue coloring from Michael's. You have to use quite a bit, but it comes out lovely. I'll see if I can get a nice photo of it and show you.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 22, 2010)

purple oxide, cant remember where i got it, i got like 10 different shades(samples)


----------



## agriffin (Apr 22, 2010)

I had a problem getting purple and pink...duh...it was my olive oil.

It had a green tinge to it.  Now I use Bertoli's regular olive oil and it looks great.


----------



## NancyRogers (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, I figured it was probably the olive oil.  I'm going to attempt a batch with some of the lightest OO.  I think I have some on hand that I've been using for cooking.  I'll reserve my other bottle for times when I just want a green or teal color.  I'm also thinking I should add some Titanium Dioxide.  How much and at what point do you recommend adding this?


----------



## Manchy (May 16, 2010)

lol, this one is very similar to one soap i make. i call it "before dark" 
only the top is blue, and there are white chunks in brown part.


----------



## holly99 (May 16, 2010)

Looks nice even if it isn't what you were going for! I agree on the green olive oil...it messes everything up for me. I have good luck with the olive oil from Costco.


----------



## JacquiO (May 16, 2010)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> I have tried the Grape Pop and it's not working with my recipes, but that neon looks interesting.  I think I'll be placing an order soon.  Thanks!



I use the Grape POP with great results. My recipes all have at least 25% OO and I use the cheapest I can find which is usually the Kalamata (Greek) or Capatriti (Italian). I do use TD in all my colored soap. It makes the colors so brilliant.  I have the water dispersed titanium dioxide and I add about 1tbs spoon directly to my lye water per 2lb batch of oils.  

Are you adding the POP colors before or after trace? I always mix my colors after trace as well as the FO.


----------



## April (May 27, 2010)

Still lovely soaps.  Looks like an evening sky over a range of mountains.

Regards,


----------



## Tiristia (May 27, 2010)

That soap looks good even if it is not the color you were hoping for. 

I use a violet oxide. Seems to work great for me. But I can't seem to get it to go lavender instead of purple. I have tried using less but that just looks grey. Probably because my batter is so yellow to begin with.


----------

